# LT1000 rear tire



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

My rear left tire has a slow leak. How do I remove it to either replace it or repair it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dad004 said:


> My rear left tire has a slow leak. How do I remove it to either replace it or repair it?




Do you mean remove it from the tractor, or from the rim? If you mean from the rim just take it to Discount tire if you have one in your area. I took mine there they dismounted, and remounted mine for free. If its a small leak just plug it, and dont even remove it from the tractor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Do you mean remove it from the tractor, or from the rim? If you mean from the rim just take it to Discount tire if you have one in your area. I took mine there they dismounted, and remounted mine for free. If its a small leak just plug it, and dont even remove it from the tractor.


:ditto::ditto:

Nail or similar hole, buy a plug kit from the auto store.

Small holes like from thorns or stickers, get a can of fix a flat from the auto store.

I have done both with great success..edro:


----------



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I meant remove it from the tractor, but your suggestions are much easier.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dad004 said:


> I meant remove it from the tractor, but your suggestions are much easier.




Pull the cap of the hub, and there is a c- style clip remove it, and the washer to remove the wheel. I use needle nose plyers to remove the clip, and channel lock plyers to put it back dont lose your axle key that is on the axle.


----------

